# Your favorite names for girls?



## Prank (Mar 31, 2010)

What do you think of the name Arisa?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 31, 2010)

that's a nice name. my favourite girls name is bernardette.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 31, 2010)

cute! I am partial to the name Savanna Rose... I shoulda named my girl that!


----------



## bCreative (Mar 31, 2010)

For some reason I like the name Ava.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 31, 2010)

I like Chanel or Autumn


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 31, 2010)

How would you pronounce Arisa - A risa or Aer i sa?

I love Madison, Madilynne or Miele (honey in french)


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the name Seren, which is the Welsh word for star.


----------



## bia910 (Apr 5, 2010)

Arisa is cute but i think there are much nicer names.


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah I would go for something different. It sounds nice but I think there are better names out there.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the name Amanda sooo much I named my female basenji puppy Amanda. We didn't have girls, so that's the closest I got.


----------



## dreamlove (Apr 6, 2010)

i love the name grace


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2010)

Raiyn


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

Hayley.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Arisa is a nice name. I like it more than mine xD


----------



## perlanga (Apr 13, 2010)

I like it, my philosophy towards names is that, I don't want my girls to have a name to have the name of any classmate. I told my guy if we have kids their name order is:

1. Veruska Maria

2. Anakarina Cruz

3. Venudesa, Mona Laylin, or Alessandrina


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 13, 2010)

I Love MY Daughters Name lol Heaven Angelina


----------



## mandmmommy (Apr 18, 2010)

I LOVE the name! I like unusual, but not un-pronounsable (is that a word, LOL?)


----------



## SHF (May 14, 2010)

I think that name is pretty. How is it pronounced?

I really like the name Arianna.


----------



## minxcat (May 18, 2010)

I would love to call my daughter Astrid.

x


----------



## AudreyNola (May 18, 2010)

I like that name - it's most important that you do! I hope I get the opportunity to name a baby girl!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 18, 2010)

I LOVE the name Zoe


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

I think parents of girls are more adventurous in naming them. Parents of boys are more restrained. I love my children's names Madeleine and Braden.


----------



## internetchick (May 20, 2010)

My favorite name for a girl is my daughter's name, Paloma.


----------



## unbrandedgirl (May 20, 2010)

I love romantic sounding names, like Georgiana, or Rose, and Maria.

Also Italian names always sound beautiful. ^^ My name's Alexandrea, and I wish I had the Italian version, Alessandra, but mum and dad didn't want to throw my heritage in people's faces. Or, at least, that's what I think!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

I like that name! I am a huge fan of unusual names, hence mine lol. I have thought over and over about all the names I want to name my girls, heres a few:

Adhara or Adara

Kendra, or Kenra

Sadie

Kaiya

Kaienna

Kavasia

Jade

Thais- I am extremley intrigued by this name, I heard it on an episode of Ghost Whisperer lol. Its pronounced Tai-ees.


----------



## triangles (May 23, 2010)

my two favourite names for a girl are Parker and Olivia. if i were to have a girl, i'd name her Parker and Olivia as a middle name.


----------



## PinkyCheeks (May 30, 2010)

I'd name my little girl Anique Rose.

My unique little rosebud. =]

I also don't mind that name.


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 6, 2010)

Jasmine

Ariella

Jada

I've noticed all the pretty names end in "A"s


----------



## StakeEdward (Jun 7, 2010)

I like uncommon names, but not ones that sound so far-out that the poor thing would be made fun of. I don't want kinds, but if my siblings ever have a daughter, I want to at least have input on a middle name



I like ones like Amira, Irina, etc. - I also like the name Alessandra, which someone mentioned earlier. Ones that sound beautiful.


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 17, 2010)

That is such a cute name!

My favorite name is Hannah. I've had this name chosen for a daughter since 10th grade...I know it's bad


----------

